# its sunday what schwinns did we find this week??? 1-5-14



## vintage2wheel (Jan 5, 2014)

its sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/history did we find this week???

post some pics and show us what you found and tell us the history behind the find!!!


Well I have wanting to do 1 restoration for awhile since all my bikes are OG paint  but in a uncommon color.  After about 6 months of tracking down an original motorbike in the color I wanted, I was able to find one back east.  the collector is very underground and not online at all so it took a lot referrals  to find the  original bike in this color  . so I found the same year bike and started from there.

I HAVE SEEN AUTOCYCLES WITH ALL THE OPTIONS SO I WANTED TO A FULL DELUXE MOTORBIKE.

Here is my LATE 1938 kick back strap with all the options that were available.  It has------













NOS CHEVRON BADGE
peaked fenders
ORIGINAL UNCUT DOUBLE DUTY locking FORK
mushroom button 
drum brake
40 (large lever)
NOS G3 tires
NOS grips
NOS spokes and nipples
drop center rims
original late 38/39 kick back strap tank.

everything on this bike is original exept the button top and brake cable

RESTORATION DONE BY TIM BRANDT.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh my goodness!! :eek::eek::eek:


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 5, 2014)

*Awesome*

Cool bike Shaun!


----------



## jd56 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shaun, yet another to be envious of....wow!!!!!!!!!!
Added to my wish list....AF some point I'll have to rethink my wish list... its vetting way to long
Again WOW!!!!
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 5, 2014)

*Outstanding young man!*

That 38 is beautiful.:o


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 5, 2014)

Compliments of two of the Hobby's finest craftsman. John and Tom


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 5, 2014)

The box turned of great mark. Looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## looneymatthew (Jan 5, 2014)

*unstoppable*

you guys are going off.
those two pieces of art are blowing up on the cool o meter 

cool o   did i just say that.

brilliant work. you guys are bringing back the radical in resto


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 5, 2014)

*thanks*



prewarbikes4sale said:


> Cool bike Shaun!




thanks mike


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 5, 2014)

*thanks*



prewarbikes4sale said:


> Cool bike Shaun!




thanks JD!!!!!


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Jan 5, 2014)

*Shaun's Motorbike and Mark's SW box*

Super nice restoration Shaun. Great color scheme. Mark, That box looks familiar....


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 5, 2014)

I picked up this 41 Hendy on the CABE back in December and I finally got around to cleaning the painted parts. The fenders are rolled and braces were riveted Back on.  
I plan to clean the chrome parts replace the hubs, redo a correct seat  and add a drum brake setup.  Hopefully it will be done right in time for the next cyclone-coasters ride. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 5, 2014)

prewarkid said:


> I picked up this 41 Hendy on the CABE back in December and I finally got around to cleaning the painted parts. The fenders are rolled and braces were riveted Back on.
> I plan to clean the chrome parts replace the hubs, redo a correct seat  and add a drum brake setup.  Hopefully it will be done right in time for the next cyclone-coasters ride.
> 
> 
> ...






Very nice Joey. Looks killer can't wait to see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 5, 2014)

looneymatthew said:


> you guys are going off.
> those two pieces of art are blowing up on the cool o meter
> 
> cool o   did i just say that.
> ...




My cool-o-meter redlined at the first post.  I'm gobsmacked!  Phenomenal job guys.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 6, 2014)

*thanks*



Ozark Flyer said:


> My cool-o-meter redlined at the first post.  I'm gobsmacked!  Phenomenal job guys.




thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 7, 2014)

Shaun your bike is one of the coolest reto's out there! Great job collaborating with Tim, you put together an amazing bike. And Joey your Henderson is going to be killer when you finish dialing it in!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 7, 2014)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Shaun your bike is one of the coolest reto's out there! Great job collaborating with Tim, you put together an amazing bike. And Joey your Henderson is going to be killer when you finish dialing it in!




Thanks mark 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice, rare color resto, Shaun!!!!

Nice box, Mark!!!  Well done...


----------



## Mungthetard (Jan 8, 2014)

*70"s tandom*

View attachment 131475


All original schwinn twin deluxe just needed rear rim trued and air in the tires, and I agree with everyone thats a sweet bike Shaun


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 9, 2014)

*Wow!*



markivpedalpusher said:


> Compliments of two of the Hobby's finest craftsman. John and Tom




Beautiful Parts Box


----------

